# Puppy Training in Northern IL?



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

What are you training for? Pet puppy manners? Competition of some type?


----------



## emzie (Nov 15, 2016)

Sorry - should have been more specific.  We're going to be getting a new puppy in the next few months and I want to have a trainer lined up rather than start the search after we get the puppy. We'll be looking for puppy training: obedience, manners, and everything else that goes along with training a new puppy. We're not going to show the dog - this will be a family pet. We just want to get started on the right foot - er... paw!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't know how far they are from you, but For Your K9 in Melrose Park has some nice offerings.


----------



## emzie (Nov 15, 2016)

hotel4dogs said:


> I don't know how far they are from you, but For Your K9 in Melrose Park has some nice offerings.


Bummer... they're too far south. We're in the northern suburbs.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Perhaps they can suggest someone closer to you. I'm way, way south of them so I don't know anyone in your area.


----------



## emzie (Nov 15, 2016)

hotel4dogs said:


> Perhaps they can suggest someone closer to you. I'm way, way south of them so I don't know anyone in your area.


Good idea! I'll call them. Thank you!


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm not sure how far north you are, but we use Fosters Training Center in Antioch. They were recommended to me by my breeder and I can't say enough good things about them. Frank and his wife are WONDERFUL and are also golden owners that compete in obedience.


----------



## emzie (Nov 15, 2016)

JMME said:


> I'm not sure how far north you are, but we use Fosters Training Center in Antioch. They were recommended to me by my breeder and I can't say enough good things about them. Frank and his wife are WONDERFUL and are also golden owners that compete in obedience.


Thanks! That's about a half hour from me. If it's the closest option, it's certainly doable.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

emzie said:


> Thanks! That's about a half hour from me. If it's the closest option, it's certainly doable.



Kudos to you for being proactive and using the time before your puppy comes home to get everything in place to set yourself up for success. You are right on track, it's definitely not too early. Go out and meet your trainer, see the facility, watch a few classes and just observe. BEFORE the puppy comes home is so smart.

You are SO lucky to be finding a referral to a trainer who is experienced with Goldens (especially if this is your first Golden) and does all levels of obedience training. You do not need to plan to show your dog to benefit from the knowledge and expertise of experts who do. You will get so much more bang for your buck with someone like this or with a Dog Training Club than something like Petsmart. It is worth every minute of driving back and forth I Promise. Call them today!


----------



## emzie (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks, nolefan! I want to set us all up for the best chance of success. The last thing I want is 12+ years with a miserable dog in the house, tearing everything apart just because we don't know how to communicate with each other. Plus, I'm a planner.


----------

